
howiwork.xyz – discover, and share, how people work - ashleyhindle
http://howiwork.xyz/
======
ashleyhindle
I'd love it if you could share your story at
[http://submit.howiwork.xyz](http://submit.howiwork.xyz) \- this really
interests lots of people (especially me!)

